# Brown  Sugar in GM M & P Base



## melonie (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm wondering if I could add brown sugar straight into my M & P base or would I have to dilute it first?  Please let me  know.

Thanks,

Melonie


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've done this, it was about equal ratio brown sugar to soap. Just dumped the brown sugar straight into the melted base and poured into molds (I used silicone molds, they might be hard to unmold from plastic molds)
They turned out pretty well, very nice lather, and very smooth to wash with, makes my skin feel nice.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 11, 2009)

I love sugar as a M&P additive. More is better IMHO.


----------



## melonie (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Jenn64 and Tabitha,

Thanks for the information.  That's fantastic that I could add the brown sugar directly to the M & P.  I like things simple.  In regard to the equal parts of soap and sugar, how was the color of your soap?  I'm just wondering, but I will use your recipe with my next batch.  Many thanks for your input.

By the way, Tabitha, what's IMHO   ?

Thanks,

Melonie


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 11, 2009)

IMHO= In my humble opinion


----------



## topcat (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Melonie.  Have a look at these recipes - haven't tried them but they look great and you may enjoy creating these too!

http://aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Scrubb ... p-209.html

http://aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Scrubb ... p-208.html

Tanya


----------



## melonie (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Tanya & Tabitha,

I'm just starting to learn a whole new lingo, so please be patient with me.

Also, thank you for the recipes.  Those sugar soaps look good enough to eat.  I will definitely try them.

Have a fantastic day,

Melonie


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 12, 2009)

melonie said:
			
		

> how was the color of your soap?



they're about the color of the brown sugar, maybe a tad bit lighter.   

We had a mouse in the kitchen who loved to eat them...the first couple bars I made I wrapped in saran wrap and left sitting on the counter, I came back the next morning to find mousey bites taken out of them (plastic and all).


----------



## melonie (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Jenn624,

That's too funny  . I don't have a sugar-loving mouse in my kitchen, but I do have a grandbaby who would probably do the same thing :!: 

Melonie


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 22, 2009)

jenn624 said:
			
		

> I've done this, it was about equal ratio brown sugar to soap. Just dumped the brown sugar straight into the melted base and poured into molds (I used silicone molds, they might be hard to unmold from plastic molds)
> They turned out pretty well, very nice lather, and very smooth to wash with, makes my skin feel nice.



I just did this last night and although they look awesome and feel good, they are very soft. Are yours soft (like bendable)?  

What should I do to make the bars harder? Add more base or more sugar and pack it in the molds tighter? Any ideas? The 1/2 ratio wasn't really thick enough to "pack" the base into the mold.

Any suggestions are appreciated!

Cindy


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 22, 2009)

They were very soft at first, but as they sit, they do harden up. I don't remember how long it took, but the ones I have on hand aren't any older than a couple months and they're really firm now.


----------

